# Cardboard Box for christmas Tree



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Anyone know of a site to get a cheap strong cardboard box 48 x 24 x 24 for my 7 ft. Christmas Tree.
I don't want to buy a lot of them, maybe 2 or 3. They have to be strong. Of course, the tree won't
fit back into the original box. Isn't it amazing how they get it in the first time..
Thanks
Silverado


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You might want to first check with your local moving companies or storage locker service providers. A local appliance store may have suitable used boxes of suitable sizes. Their delivery drivers may be able to save a few for you.

You' don't say where you are located or how you define cheap. Here is a link for a site selling a set of three 24x24x40 inch wardrobe boxes.
http://www.movingdayboxes.com/moving-boxes-wardrobe.php

EDIT: I use a large Christmas tree storage bag that I purchased a number of years ago. It is about five feet long and about two feet in diameter. It is made out of mesh reinforced plastic similar to the stuff used to make tarps and has a long zipper and handles. Not sure if they still sell them.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

A box store or UPS store or other places like that. Do a search on Google.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I never thought of the UPS store, also, thanks for the link of wardrobe boxes, I'll check all of these out.
Thanks again for your help.

Silverado


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You're welcome. Hope you find boxes that fit your tree and your budget.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

check with an appliance store. or is a refrigerator box too big?

or a plumber. Hot water heater boxes are close to what you are looking for. 

same goes with tanks for well systems.

Home Depot or a similar place also probably has boxes

all the above sources should be willing to give them away as it is just garbage to them


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Getting use boxes like wacor you have to ask ahead of time so that you can ask them to be cut to be reuse because many places will cut then flat. 
Ask to see if they can cut the top or bottom and leave on side as a hinge too.

If it was really thin then 6" plastic pipe or carpet, lino tubes work great. I use then to put fishing poles in to protect them. 
Then you can get the bigger plastic sewer pipe and get the end caps and glue on end on and just push the other end on. You will protect things also because they are thick and will not smash like a card board box. 
If the tree is one that comes apart and not a fold on type then you can use more then one smaller tube.


----------



## Morania (Mar 15, 2002)

I happened into a big tote bag at Target. The tree fit well and the handles were strong enough to drag it all up to the attic in one shot. You could tote a bady in this thing. I think I was out 14 bucks for the one that fits a 7' tree but they had others. Some with wheels.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

We have one of those 7 ft Christmas trees, and we bought one of those plastic tote containers for it. They come in all sizes and are much more durable than a cardboard box, especially when storing in a basement or attic. Mice will chew through a cardboard box and nest in the tree.  The plastic tote prevents moisture getting in and prevents mold and mildew.


----------



## Mike7143 (Aug 24, 2010)

I used to work at a grocery store....
An egg box may be a good size. They're 2 ply cardboard with handles already in the ends. People used to mob me for them before I could even get all the eggs out of them. People love them for moving. Most stores usually just fold them flat and recycle them. I would bring them home and sell them for $1 on Craigslist. Go into a local grocery store and ask if you can have 1 or 2.


----------

